# Hallo's new triplets



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well after a somewhat dramatic assisted birth, here they are 

Hallo and baby #1, 3.5kg boy named Arnie (will be wethered)










Baby #2, 3.5kg little girl named Annabelle (Hallo was mated on my friend Anna's birthday)




























Baby #3, 4.5kg big boy named Patch Adams.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

They're adorable! Mom looks pretty laid back & relaxed, what was the 'drama' part?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I had to yank all three of them out after doing a mad dash home from work (1 hr 20 mins commute). When I got there, hubby was pacing like an anxious father in the waiting room and had been to the bottle-o to get bourban and coke for everyone, my neighbour had been checking her every half hour and she is a single mum so had her 5 kids there, I had actually taken public transport to work yesterday so my supervisor drove me home and actually stayed and held her while I delivered babies! LOL


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Congrats!! They are all beautiful!!


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats!!! Beautiful babies


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

keren said:


> I had actually taken public transport to work yesterday so my supervisor drove me home and actually stayed and held her while I delivered babies! LOL


You really need to remember that one when "National Bosses Day" rolls around!

Bob


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

awww how sweet and a great birth story!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute kids! Congratulations!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Awwww they are so cute!! :fireworks: You just gave me a bad case of "I HAVE to have kids soon." Our kids aren't coming until March and I don't know how I'm gonna survive.


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very Cute!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very cute! What a great boss!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats! Those are great looking kids!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

She looks like a good, devoted mama!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

How did you know I needed a baby fix, Keren? Congrats.


----------

